
Agents See FBI Chief Comey as a ‘Dirty Cop’: FBI in Revolt - fettucini
http://spectator.org/former-u-s-attorney-agents-see-fbi-chief-comey-as-a-dirty-cop/
======
Avenger42
There's a grand total of one source for an article about the FBI being "in
revolt", and he's not even an FBI agent. They can't get a single one to
confirm, even off the record?

------
ethanbond
If it's an "open revolt," why do we have to rely on the hearsay of a former
AG?

At best it's a quiet revolt.

~~~
lsh123
Probably the reason is the same why CNN is not investigating this whole affair
with people "taking the 5th", laptops destroyed, hard drives lost, etc.

------
fettucini
From the article:

"The FBI in open revolt against a deceitful director."

James Comey presides over an FBI in revolt over his leadership, a former U.S.
attorney tells The American Spectator, and pursues “paranoid, delusional, and
vindictive” measures to prevent negative information leaking out to the
public.

“I know that inside the FBI there is a revolt,” Joseph diGenova tells The
American Spectator. “There is a revolt against the director. The people inside
the bureau believe the director is a dirty cop. They believe that he threw the
[Hillary Clinton email] case. They do not know what he was promised in return.
But the people inside the bureau who were involved in the case and who knew
about the case are talking to former FBI people expressing their disgust at
the conduct of the director.”

Read the article for details.

------
Fjolsvith
Honest Agents are keeping us from a dictatorship. Hats off to these brave men
and women.

